# Review tinh dầu hoa anh thảo Biocare Evening Primrose Oil chất lượng ra sao?



## mekhoeconthongminh (4/8/20)

Tinh dầu hoa anh thảo Biocare cung cấp nhiều axit béo thiết yếu với omega 6 hơn nữa tinh dầu còn chứa rất nhiều dưỡng chất có tác dụng cân bằng hormone. Với nguồn gốc hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên, mang lại hiệu quả cao khi sử dụng và an toàn tuyệt đối khi đi vào cơ thể chị em phụ nữ. 

Mỗi viên nang chứa hơn 1000mg tinh dầu hoa anh thảo nguyên chất với 10mg vitamin E chống oxy hóa và có thể được sử dụng để hỗ trợ cân bằng nội tiết tố và sức khỏe của da.



​

*Review tinh dầu hoa anh thảo biocare:*

- Giúp chuyển hóa mỡ thừa, cân bằng hormone giúp đẹp da, tóc và móng; trị mụn trứng cá duy trì sắc vóc của chị em ngoài 30 với các triệu chứng như: ngực chạy xệ, da nám, sạm nhăn nheo…

- Ức chế sự hình thành chất béo, giữ gìn thân hình gọn gàng, chống béo phì, giúp phụ nữ duy trì cơ thể săn chắc, gọn gàng….

- Giải tỏa căng thẳng và mệt mỏi, hỗ trợ hệ chất nhờn tiết ra vùng kín, tăng cường ham muốn quan hệ vợ chồng, gìn giữ hạnh phúc gia đình.

- Tinh dầu hoa anh thảo có tác dụng tuyệt vời cho các bà mẹ hiếm muộn, chậm mang thai bởi khả khả năng đẩy nhanh quá trình thụ thai của nó. Tinh dầu hoa anh thảo hỗ trợ khả năng sinh sản bằng cách tăng chất nhờn cho âm đạo, cải thiện chất lượng các lớp lót chất nhầy cổ tử cung, giúp cho tinh trùng của nam giới sống lâu hơn, tăng khả năng thụ thai.

- Sản phẩm cân bằng nội tiết tố phụ nữ trong thời kỳ kinh nguyệt, tiền mãn kinh và giúp làm chậm quá trình mãn kinh ở phụ nữ.

- Hỗ trợ khả năng sinh sản bằng cách tăng chất nhờn, cải thiện chất lượng các lớp lót chất nhầy cổ tử cung, giúp cho tinh trùng sống lâu hơn, tăng khả năng thụ thai.

- Gúp các bé tuổi teen giảm mụn mụn kiểu mụn trứng cá, đẹp da, điều hòa kinh nguyện đều đặn hàng tháng.

- Hiện tượng nám da, sạm da, da nhăn cho nội tiết tố suy giảm sẽ được cải thiện triệt để, giúp làn da trở lại thời kỳ săn chắc, mịn màng.

- Tinh dầu Hoa Anh Thảo được các chuyên gia làm đẹp công nhận là có khả năng ức chế sự hình thành chất béo, giữ gìn thân hình gọn gàng, chống béo phì, giúp phụ nữ duy trì cơ thể săn chắc, gọn gàng…. như tuổi thanh xuân. Đặc biệt hiện tượng nám da, sạm da, da nhăn cho nội tiết tố suy giảm sẽ được cải thiện triệt để, giúp làn da trở lại thời kỳ săn chắc, mịn màng, các hiện tượng đau nhức xương khớp cũng được hạn chế

- Chắc hẳn các bạn đã biết đến GLA (Gamma Linoleic Acid) được chiết xuất từ omega6 có trong tinh dầu Hoa Anh Thảo. Một trong những acid béo chống oxi hóa giúp giảm thiểu các lão hóa về da. Trong cơ thể GLA từ tổng hợp chuyển thành chất Prostaglada Serin có tính chống viêm sưng tự miễn rất hữu hiệu trong việc giảm đau, viêm sưng và giảm sự hình thành các khối U.


​


*Hướng dẫn sử dụng Biocare Evening Primrose Oil:*

- Uống 1 viên/ngày sau bữa ăn.


*Chi tiết sản phẩm:*

- Xuất xứ: Hàng nội địa Anh.

- Thương hiệu: Biocare

- Không dùng cho phụ nữ trong quá trình mang thai.

- Đóng gói: 30 viên/hộp.

*Bảo quản:*

Để sản phẩm ở nơi khô ráo, thoáng mát, tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng Biocare hoa anh thảo chính hãng*

Bạn có thể đặt mua Online trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam 

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

